# NSW South Coast: Patwah battles massive morwong



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Patwah was itching for his maiden offshore voyage in the PA, so despite a fairly dodgy forecast we set forth early in the drizzle and gloom, and watched the weather become ever better as we neared our destination. We finally launched in glorious sunshine  . Although he has recently sold his entire fleet, Craig450 just can't seem to drag himself away from the yak scene, and mysteriously arrived at the same time we did and was gagging to help drag the yaks down the beach :lol: .

The day progressed fairly uneventfully, until we headed in to fish some shallower ground. Paddy scored the mother of all runs on his barra combo, and after extracting the fish from the clutches of the reef, he laid into a massive tug of war, with neither rubber-lipped warrior giving an inch for many minutes. Eventually the smaller of the two yielded and was dragged aboard. Neither of us had ever seen such a freaking huge morwong  , it was a real cracker of a specimen and especially good to see it landed it on a plastic. Paddy immediately christened the morwong 'GregL' and the pair were observed sharing some tender moments throughout the day ;-)


















The wind started to gust up to somewhat uncomfortable velocities, but in the lulls between the gusts it was a pleasure to be on the water. I was stoked to add a new species to the list - not a big fish but one that I've often looked at pictures of but never really thought I'd catch.


















It's a Tassel-snouted flathead, he was 27cm (they only grow to about 40cm) and are almost half head. His eyes were amazing.

In the next few hours I scored a pan sized snapper and we both dropped really good fish after scorching initial runs, before the wind blew us off the water at around 1pm. We set off for home content but wondering of what might have been &#8230;&#8230;.good times
8)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice fish Patwah, and thats one bizzare fish for you Jase.


Squidder said:


> Paddy scored....Plastic Paddy immediately christened 'GregL' and the pair were observed sharing some tender moments throughout the day ;-)


 :shock:


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

Some nice fish mate! thats a top mowie.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jase thats a horrible looking fish mate , some nice spikes on it and man look at that Mowie , i would rather have Mowie to eat than any other fish YUMMMMMM , and that ones a beauty, i have caught them that big wide off South Durras and would love to get one again especially on plastics , and Paddy you have answered a question that has worried me for a while ,,,,, Will Mowies take Plastics , thats the first i have seen do it


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Never knew there was a species of flathead that looked like that.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great stuff guys you really have a great slice of yak heaven there. Nice mowy paddy would have been a fight worthy of recognition in the Jedi archives

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice to see some sun! That's a mowie & a half Paddy, & nice work on a new ooglie Jason.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

'I promise sweetie, Jindy will be my last day fishing before the baby arrives.'
'Honestly honey, Depot will be the last time I promise.'
'This time for sure, love of my heart ...... (fill in blank)'

Well worthy of the extra day pass Paddy. Tell stories of Omega 3 and brain development ;-) .

And as for Jase catching a new species, it could only be one that no-one else has ever heard of.

Well done guys. It just goes to show that it's always worth the drive regardless of what BOM says.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

What atop Mowie...must have gone hard too!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoa doggy! Way to bycatch!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXoS/ycAACzXgAAQYIUooBQAP+/foDABE2SINIKemmUbTTJNMh6EU/TUGp6k2oHommZQ0Gp5TSNTwmkY0mgaCxVAkR54Nq350vaUzCzk+8bhYDpFTAwbFhs9GLo5V8koENOMuZ4OJJIbMzdj9LzoX0QiqCITvVcNGCCHuGnEA5fba34eJvSCSxHL+agkQIZtr3VS+2umMovAxVsMnyzkXHNIsKkvGxKV9EzWZngMUFM+apwK7OeU6XEWp7g1tnD/6JTVLGXlNatEWMcSAWXCCNhsXSiIh2Hy235d95XmWZb1oMrHIh4eLBPR1pWaz6xEqKcq+tEwaxzxcAiHQ6NnA5G+sZMESdQukDl2LuSKcKEg9CX+Tg==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Way to pop your cherry.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmm, tasty Mowie, nice one.

Awesome colours on that flattie Jase. Very cool.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done with the Morwong!!  
Interesting flattie, too - never seen one before......


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Craig450 just can't seem to drag himself away from the yak scene, and mysteriously arrived at the same time we did and was gagging to help drag the yaks down the beach :lol: .


Yeh, thats pretty sad when thats the only contact i had with yak fishing last weekend  oh well, my own fault.

Im glad you fella's got a good session in before that wind came up, and to land some good fish is even better.
Thats a cracking Mowie Paddy, and a weird but cool little flatty Jase.
Hopefully ill get to see you both down here again soon so i can help unload and drag some yaks accross the sand again :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A really nice mowie to be proud of Paddy, and as Baz said also one of my favourite eating fish....interesting lizard you pulled as well Jason.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Smeg is speechless..... :shock: :shock: :shock: ...........and nervous........and wondering....... :twisted: 
Love you long time big fella :twisted: 
Ripper fishes dudes


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy Dooly

What an amazing trip! Thanks for the pix and info on that flatty.

cheers ;-)


----------



## YahHaus (Jun 21, 2010)

Inspirational stuff! Great to see what can be caught so close to home, now I've just got to work out how to do it. :?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

o...........m...........g :shock:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent story guys on a great outing with results. Greg L will surely need counselling now, I hope he is coping OK. Remember it could have been worse you could have been tagged as a much less significant fish :lol:


----------

